# Breaking QJ 4x4's?



## Keban (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys, new member and new cuber here. Learnin fridrich, cool stuff.
So i just got a qj 4x4 yesterday, turned amazingly untill.....
A rounded part of the core broke. grrrrr...
I'm gonna get a replacement soon, but should i avoid qj's from now on? or did I just get a dud?
Thanks!
Kev


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 25, 2010)

Ive had 2 QJ 4x4s and 1 QJ 5x5, and they all broke


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2010)

Get a Mefferts 4x4, YJ 4x4, or wait for the X Cube 4x4


----------



## Keban (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, I think im gonna try a mefferts next. is CubeDepot's customer service good? I ordered from there, and he shipped it out pretty quick, but i never really directly contacted him.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2010)

Keban said:


> Yeah, I think im gonna try a mefferts next. is CubeDepot's customer service good? I ordered from there, and he shipped it out pretty quick, but i never really directly contacted him.


 
You can ask a question in his thread and he responds fairly quick, usually a day.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 25, 2010)

Mine fell and broke a center piece the very day it arrived.


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Get a Mefferts 4x4, YJ 4x4, or wait for the X Cube 4x4


 
What the hell why would you even recommend these when the maru and dayan are beastly?


----------



## Keban (Nov 26, 2010)

I really like the ball mechanism feeling when solving 4x4, instead of a 3x3 springy feeling, idk. it might just because i cant solve fast and just leisurely solve, tho.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> What the hell why would you even recommend these when the maru and dayan are beastly?


 

I loved my Meffert's before it decided to take a dive down the stairs.

I use a LanLan now, which is similar to a Meffert's and is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 26, 2010)

I've got a Dayan and it's fantastic. I've also heard good things about the ShenShou and plan n buying one in my next order. There's also a lot of hype about the X-Cube but we don't really know when that will come out. Only timeline we have is sometime before Christmas.


----------



## night97 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was wonder since my QJ 4x4x4's core broke in half last night, is it just because the 4x4x4 is like this or the brand?


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 26, 2010)

It seems to be the brand. There's a lot of horror stories about QJs breaking.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 26, 2010)

Like a lot of people, my QJ 4x4 broke too. I have a normal QJ 4x4 which is fine. But the mini QJs... one of the center pieces broke on one and the other one is so loose that it is no longer functional.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a QJ, I really liked it. It was good until a corner piece broke and I realized the mechanism was extremely cheesy. I now use the mini QJ. I've had it for a month or so (or longer), and it's really held up. It seems to have a better mechanism or something; more durable. I've also tried Maru and Rubik's brand 4x4s, and they were all disappointing to me.


----------



## Keban (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I fixed it with my dremel, a drill and a screw. Ill post a video in a bit (also when i post it excuse my voice, its rather annoying).


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 7, 2010)

get a lan lan


----------



## Kynit (Dec 7, 2010)

My QJ 4x4 shattered when it got dropped. Three or four of the pieces snapped in half. I still have the 5x5, though.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 8, 2010)

I use lan lan and its awsoe my qj over time became way to loose and pops alot.


----------



## theace (Dec 9, 2010)

My mini QJ 4x4 exploded when I was solving it. The core was broken beyond repair.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Kynit said:


> My QJ 4x4 shattered when it got dropped. Three or four of the pieces snapped in half. I still have the 5x5, though.


 
Use it to lose weight.


----------



## theace (Dec 11, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> get a lan lan


 
Don't.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

theace said:


> Don't.


 
yeah. It's just another Rubik's improved clone, nothing special with the other 4x4s like ShengShou, Maru, and Dayan+Mf8


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> nothing special with the other 4x4s like ShengShou


 
The Shenshou 4x4 is horrible.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> The Shenshou 4x4 is horrible.


 
for you. It's great for me and Cameron.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> for you


 
Oh yeah, and Dan Cohen says it's horrible also.
It just feels so cheap, and sucks.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Oh yeah, and *Dan Cohen says it's horrible also.* It just feels so cheap, and sucks.


 
...And?


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...And?





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's great for me and Cameron.



It's just a horrible cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> It's just a horrible cube.


 
It's easier to speedsolve with it than a Rubik's retooled.
Oh yeah, I lubed mine in several places with Lubix, so that's also why it's awesome fo' meh.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 15, 2010)

Aaaannd one of my center pieces snapped at the stalk. Time for a new 4x4.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 15, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Aaaannd one of my center pieces snapped at the stalk. Time for a new 4x4.


 
Wait for X Cube4, get ShengShou or Maru, blah blah blah


----------



## JerC (Dec 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> yeah. It's just another Rubik's improved clone, nothing special with the other 4x4s like ShengShou, Maru, and Dayan+Mf8


 
How's the build quality and popping issues on the Lanlan though?


----------



## theace (Dec 19, 2010)

The quality is really good. It's really smooth and fast as well. The layers move effortlessly. My Lanlan has popped just once since I bought it about 2 to 3 months ago. And I do solve it a lot. However, thanks to the virtually non existent cutting, it locks up like mad. However, if you need a cheap 4x4. You could get it. It's available HERE.


----------



## JerC (Dec 19, 2010)

theace said:


> The quality is really good. It's really smooth and fast as well. The layers move effortlessly. My Lanlan has popped just once since I bought it about 2 to 3 months ago. And I do solve it a lot. However, thanks to the virtually non existent cutting, it locks up like mad. However, if you need a cheap 4x4. You could get it. It's available HERE.


 
Thanks for the info! Just ordered one.

Cheers


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh... The ShengShou 4x4 is amazing. I would get that. Oh well. LanLan is still fine. I guess I woke up 2 hours late to tell you.


----------



## JerC (Dec 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Oh... The ShengShou 4x4 is amazing. I would get that. Oh well. LanLan is still fine. I guess I woke up 2 hours late to tell you.


 
No worries, I'm not that much of a speedsolver, so it should be fine.
Looking forward to buying the x-cube tho (Thread above)


----------



## Nestor (Jan 22, 2011)

Yesterday I received 4 replacement *center* pieces for my QJ.

Got to do about 10 solves on it and during parity a *corner* piece broke. Thats just great...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, my QJ's center broke. Oh well, my X-Cube shall be arriving soon.


----------

